# Whatever you do don't buy on a loan



## Mammon (Jul 12, 2012)

Whether it's a car or a home (especially true for homes).

Home renting is not stupid - it's financial freedom. Don't let the 'the future old age' memes get to you. Alive today, dead tomorrow is the key motto to life.

Yes, miss-buys were had. Will sell and never look back. New life wisdom acquired.


----------



## stevieg306 (Feb 18, 2019)

Would a mortgage count as a loan? I hate the idea of buying on a loan, If I can't afford to pay for it by saving then why should I pay the extra for a loan.


----------



## Mammon (Jul 12, 2012)

stevieg306 said:


> Would a mortgage count as a loan? I hate the idea of buying on a loan, If I can't afford to pay for it by saving then why should I pay the extra for a loan.


Yep, that's what I'm referring to. It's called a loan in my language, no separate word exists to refer to it. The thing is, I can totally pay it. It's quite doable, the problem here is the fucking street noise. Nothing to do about that. You're stuck with it like a beast in a cage and all that for only a couple tens of thousands! Trucks and Harley's are a goddamn torture.


----------



## stevieg306 (Feb 18, 2019)

I get where you are coming from, that must suck pretty bad with the traffic noise, I would hate that


----------



## wasered (Jan 11, 2022)

I can't wholly agree with you. All people are different, and the same life scenario is not suitable for everyone. Some very anxious people want to be confident in their elders and the future. They are willing to make concessions to pay the mortgage and know that they will always have a place where they can return. From time to time, circumstances force you to take out a cash loan. For example, six months ago, my friend was looking for a good loan offer Pikavippien yhdistäminen - Vipit yhdeksi lainaksi 2022. A tree fell on his car. The car was brand new, and he didn't even have time to get insurance, and he worked as a taxi driver in a personal car. It was a hopeless situation for him.


----------



## gracewil (Sep 7, 2021)

I took a loan for my car. No regrets. I needed it for work so didn't have many other options


----------



## Edsaqwer (11 mo ago)

While this is a very interesting take, I must disagree with you. Loans can be very convenient!


----------



## jameyfalcione (9 mo ago)

I think you're just afraid that the money you'll spend on paying the mortgage won't be enough for your entertainment and food. Did I guess right? Of course, you shouldn't take out a loan on real estate if you don't have enough money for everything else. But if you can quite afford to pay a mortgage on a car and house and live freely and pay for any whim of yours, then why not? I believe that a mortgage on a house will be appropriate when my salary reaches a certain level. I'm already collecting documents to buy my first property! I talked to a specialist from Mortgage Advice Manchester. Soon I'll be living in my own house! Don't doubt loans and mortgages. Maybe you're not ready yet.


----------



## steveaonson (9 mo ago)

Try to avoid various loans. It will not lead to anything good. It is better to wait a little longer, save up money, and then buy what you want.


----------



## Gerandott (Apr 29, 2021)

I agree with you. I love that I can choose my home whenever I want, so I am not attached to a particular place, But I am always thinking that there will become a period in my life when I will understand that I will need my place and don't care about renting a house or apartment. Also, I won't be able to use such services as a reverse mortgage. I start thinking that it is better to pay for a mortgage rather than pay for rent the whole life. Renting is good only when you are young, and only with aging you understand that getting a mortgage is not so bad.


----------



## Proskovie (7 mo ago)

My brother studies at University in Bristol, and I'm working as a graphic designer in London. Last week I decided to visit him in Bristol, and I gave him an idea, to live together. And he accepted, I started to search for a flat, and I asked for Mortgage Advisor Bristol. I found a spacious and beautiful flat very fast, and my brother also is happy and grateful for that. Next week we are going to move into our new flat. Our parents also agreed with this idea, and they are happy that my brother won't live alone.


----------



## 98403942 (Feb 10, 2021)

Based on your elaboration, it turns out you made the wrong statement. What you meant to say was 'dont buy a property without investigating all relevant factors that affect its usefulness first'. 

Whether you buy one with a loan or not, you still end up wasting time and money. You can still sell either.


----------



## Zster (Mar 7, 2011)

Car and house are the only loans I WILL take as my saved $ earn me more invested than the loans cost in interest, assuming I do not over borrow. My guideline: only buy a vehicle that I can fully pay off in 2 to 3 years, before repair bills start becoming a thing. I also kept my mortgage low (refi when interest dropped) and have my house fully paid for. The bottom can fall out and I wont be evicted. Also, my kids can inherit a house this way.

That said, some loans are not worth taking at all (credit cards, furniture, electronics). Got to read all of that fine print. Also, buying houses or vehicles TODAY might be a lot different than when I bought mine just a few years ago. I am not sure how people are supposed to survive in today’s economy. Cars are unaffordable and rent is astronomical here.


----------



## Ditartyn (3 mo ago)

Young people in the 21st century tirelessly say that lending is a new form of slavery. I understand why a generation raised on liberal slogans, freedom, and abundance believes that paying monthly for a loan is considered hard labor. However, it should be understood that people with incomes below the middle class do not always have the opportunity to purchase a thing or a house after several years of savings. You talk about it freely because you are 20 or 30. But as soon as you turn 60, and you will not have a personal home or a lot of capital, you will understand that investing in real estate in your youth is necessary. Pensioners with a small pension can apply for Equity Release Nottingham and live comfortably.


----------

